# Does laminate cause splayed feet?



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My 4 1/2 month old puppy has splayed feet. Someone stated it could be because his paws are growing, or because he's teething or ecause of my laminate floors. Does anyone have any input or suggestions on tightening up his feet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

why would laminate cause it and not hard wood, dirt or cement?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

trcy said:


> why would laminate cause it and not hard wood, dirt or cement?


On the Internet it said cement and other smooth surfaces, but I have laminate throughout my house , so I only asked about laminate. But I guess your right my question should include these materials.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Somehow I doubt it. More to do with genetics than anything, I'm sure.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess who would know for sure if it was genetic or caused by flooring or some of each, but my pup was slipping all over my wood floors and her toes were spreading out. It just didn't seem good for her toes or joints, and I got a LOT of rugs for all over the house (sort of exactly what I didn't want when I got rid of carpet ) and I think her feet look better. She doesn't slip nearly as much on any other surface, IMO.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am not near a computer so I had a problem uploading a pic. PLease see my album pic called splayed feet. It could be genetic but he is a rescue and I have no access to his parents or family history. We have been having a hard time with giardia and he has had a few round of panacur. I just ordered kocci free from amazon. He is teething too. I have to hand feed him alot bevause of the giardia. My poor boy is growing so fast even though I have him on an all stages food. The vet keeps telling me he's going to be around 110 pounds. I hope not. I read here that ears and paws are not a sign of how big a dog will be and I'm hoping that's true. 
Dex loves to chase my other dogs all around the house and is always slipping. I don't have any rugs, to make it easier to clean floors. But I will have to look into some.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Could you post a picture?



Heres a pictures. He is at such an awkward gangly stage right now.








P.S. If he looks sad, its because hes not at home and my son made him stay to take a picture..LOL . I will try and paste some more pictures when he gets home.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

heres another pic. sorry its so blurry


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question but I just had to say I think he is adorable, gotta love those ears.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Genetics. Some have tight catlike paws, some have long toes. Of course on a slippery surface they spread their feet but that isnt a permanent thing.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Took Dex to the vet today. Ive been feeling so frustrated and worrisome lately with the giardia and now the splayed feet. I feel like im not doing something right by him. I couldnt sleep last night. 
My vet said she sees this problem sometimes in puppies around this age. and because hes a rescue and we dont know the parents traits it could be genetic, But she said it could also be dietary, or weight, and exercise related. ( I havent been running him because ive been so afraid of HD). Hes on the skinny side because of the giardia. My vet said sometimes especially with larger breeds they grow too fast for the ligaments in their feet to keep up and that most of the dogs outgrow it in time. Im hoping this is the case. I asked if I should give him some vitamins and she said no. But I have been reading here about Ester C and glucosamine and MSM so I went and bought some. I have to keep his nails trimmed short and walk him daily. Ive been doing 20 mins (i fractured my foot 2 months ago, so its been a slow walk) 2 times a day. He also runs and chases the ball with my kids daily in the yard, is out with them driving around and attends car shows, the dog beach, walking at pasadena rose bowl etc a few times a week. Should I be doing more?

I would still like any feed back from members here that may have experienced splayed feet in their puppies, or may know of ways to make it better. I forgot to ask my vet if the splayed feet affects him in anyway in regards to pain or exercise. So if anyone has an answer please feel free to chime in. 

FYI Hes 20 weeks old now and weighs 50lbs but is not fat and more on the skinner side. But maybe members can tell me if he looks at a right weight.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Midnight12 said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but I just had to say I think he is adorable, gotta love those ears.


 
Thank You, .Im not surprised he hears every little sound made and comes running. When I go to the fridge for late night munchies it takes me 10 mins just to unwrap the foil and he still hears me LOL


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona's feet does that in the front too. It is not a big deal. It does not hurt her or restrain her. I hope laminate does not make it worse. They start installing it tomorrow. He looks not skinny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought you had really hairy feet for a minute there. I feed raw and the quantity varies on her build. When shes fat I can feel it on her ribs, when shes skinny you can tell also by how bony the ribs are- and I probably overfeed her more than not.

My girl is nuts for food too, but you can channel that drive into a stay vs a begging whining session. With my girl it was easy with a game of leaving a treat on the ground and doing a stay and if she went for the treat Id cover it with my foot. She got the treat by being calm and not going for it. That worked fast for us.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

volcano said:


> I thought you had really hairy feet for a minute there. I feed raw and the quantity varies on her build. When shes fat I can feel it on her ribs, when shes skinny you can tell also by how bony the ribs are- and I probably overfeed her more than not.
> 
> My girl is nuts for food too, but you can channel that drive into a stay vs a begging whining session. With my girl it was easy with a game of leaving a treat on the ground and doing a stay and if she went for the treat Id cover it with my foot. She got the treat by being calm and not going for it. That worked fast for us.


Ha ha those are my daughters feet. He was skinnier than that a few weeks ago but since the giardia I have been hand feeding him his breakfast (he eats better on his own at dinner). I know im probably spoiling him but i feel so bad about the giardia. Today the results from the giardia are looking good...so I guess we will see when we retest him again in a few months if anymore cysts show up.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> I am not near a computer so I had a problem uploading a pic. PLease see my album pic called splayed feet. It could be genetic but he is a rescue and I have no access to his parents or family history. We have been having a hard time with giardia and he has had a few round of panacur. I just ordered kocci free from amazon. He is teething too. I have to hand feed him alot bevause of the giardia. My poor boy is growing so fast even though I have him on an all stages food. The vet keeps telling me he's going to be around 110 pounds. I hope not. I read here that ears and paws are not a sign of how big a dog will be and I'm hoping that's true.
> Dex loves to chase my other dogs all around the house and is always slipping. I don't have any rugs, to make it easier to clean floors. But I will have to look into some.


Jus want to tell you that kocci free is AMAZING stuff. Cured my dog after months of what I'm guessing was chronic giardia. None of the mess from the vets worked. I hope you have as good results as we did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta has been on laminate floors since she came home at 12 weeks old. We have rugs scattered around because I hate hate hate laminate and sweeping and mopping constantly. Shasta's feet are not catlike tight but they're not splayed either. They're what I'd consider to be normal. I'll try to get a picture. Her mothers feet were the same. 

Dax is 11 weeks and runs around downstairs on the laminate all the time. His feet are actually really tight. I really do think it's more to do with genetics than anything.


As for your boy, from above, he looks like he's in good shape.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

volcano said:


> I thought you had really hairy feet


I first thought what is wrong with that Doug's feet. Oh, it is a human foot. Wait .. What weird hair? Made me think of a hobbit. Had to open picture up ... Ohh this would be cool in the tat section.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

